# Fish Won't go to top of tank to eat



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have only had my cichlids in the tank for a little over 48 hours. They seem to eat the small sinking pellet food just fine but won't go anywhere near the top of the tank to eat the flakes. They are still small so I don't think they can eat the pellets yet. Since the tank has only been up for a few days we are still adding plants, etc. but the fish are swimming around and doing just fine otherwise.

Anyone have any ideas about why they won't go to the top of the tank?

Thanks!!

Melinda


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They might just be used to sinking food only. Sometimes you have to condition fish to eat certain foods because they get so used to eating a different way. 

And I wouldn't worry too much about the pellets being too big. If they see them and seem interested, they'll eat the pellets once the water makes them squishy if they can't just swallow whole.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> They might just be used to sinking food only. Sometimes you have to condition fish to eat certain foods because they get so used to eating a different way.
> 
> And I wouldn't worry too much about the pellets being too big. If they see them and seem interested, they'll eat the pellets once the water makes them squishy if they can't just swallow whole.


Thanks for the info! I am thinking I will get the pellets and letting them sink.

Melinda
;-)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they will come to the surface for Plecocaine...but then Plecocaine also sinks...they will chase it down..
quite often fish will take some time to get used to a new environment and may not eat much or at all for several days..quit feeding for a couple of days..then feed only small amounts until they attack the food and eat every bit of it..


----------

